
Why I stopped drinking coffee - DreamyCori
https://bcaccinolo.wordpress.com/2018/10/30/how-i-stopped-coffee/
======
gysien
Interesting read.

I used to drink enormous amount of coffee at my previous work (5-6 cups a day)
and the overall anxiety just became part of my daily life. Then I decided to
go on cold turkey which lasted for about 3-4 months. First weeks were rough,
imposter syndrome kicked in like crazy and I wasn't able to focus at all.

Now I have my morning cup of coffee with L-Theanine and that's it for the day.
It lasts, the anxiety is gone and overall effect is magnificent.

~~~
DreamyCori
When I talk about stopping coffee to friends they advice my to switch to tea.
But the strange thing is that, in the morning, I don't feel like drinking a
hot beverage. Just a freshly pressed orange while reading the news on my
iPhone and I'm good to go!

~~~
gysien
They probably think of Yerba mate or green tea in general.

------
onemoresoop
Sure, try taking with coffee first but most likely the reason you can't sleep
is not coffee but your body acting out due to stress. Do you sit down a lot
(i'm assuming so since you mentioned 'office')? If so do you do any exercise
to counteract the effects of sitting? Have you tried doing some Yoga?

------
piocho
What could work is to drink water with your old cup of coffee. That might
sounds bullshit but, but your body is accustomed to have the coffee cup in
hands. It like a smokers that have to have somthing between his fingers, and
that's why they end up by eating some junk food (not all of them of course)

~~~
DreamyCori
Hi piocho, I haven't tried but it sounds like a nice tips! Have you stopped
drinking coffee?

